# scrapping a sailboat



## lordpoltimore (Aug 9, 2009)

i am toying with the idea of srapping my 1971 irwin 38-1 ..the reason is that it needs so much work ... what the boat does have is 6500 lbs of lead . does any one know how to get rid of the fiberglass if i cut the boat up.. in florida i live in stuart and any info on doing this...selling the boat has been difficult .... any pointers would be great


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

I suppose one would have a large construction dumpster dropped off to be filled with the fiberglass pieces and then hauled to the landfill.

It's sad when a boat's ballast and fittings are worth more than the intact boat, but these days is certainly a fact of life.

Mobnets
1973 Paceship Chance 32/28 "Westwind"


----------



## melbuckley (Aug 7, 2007)

We usually strip the boat, drop the keel and haul to the local land fill where they charge you by the weight to drop is. Best way if you can set it on a trailer or get someone to haul for you. Otherwise, get your saw out an cut it into managable chunks.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

What listing are you using to sell her may I ask..? I looked on Craigslist in your area and nothing for sale in the 38foot range.. except a I-37 in Dania...Craigs is a good place to sell stuff..even large sailboats...another questiuon..is your boat in the water or on land...To cut her up ...if your presently in the water you'll need her hauled out and put somewhere to do the cuttin...a marina is probably gonna want a cut too...get it? Good luck...Let us know how things proceed if you would..thx..


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Why not just take her out past territorial waters in 1000+ ft of water and pull the plug? Must be someone who could give you a lift back in. If you cut her up, the lead (if you can get it to a recycler) is worth a few bucks but probably not enough to pay for a large dumpster.


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

Plenty of folks out there looking for free boat. Maybe post an ad and be upfront about the work needed, ask just enough to cover your advertising and be sure to transfer title to the new owner. Growing up in Tampa I knew plenty of guys would take a boat that was basically scrap and use it for fishing new shore.

Good luck


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

I hear you don't get but 20 cents/pound or so (a year ago) if your lucky....thats alot of work for 20 cents a pound of just about anything I can think of... put that thing on Craigs cheap and you will have a flood of calls...unless it's truly a hulking heap of crap...


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Why not just donate the boat to a charity, then you can take a great tax write-off.

Gary


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> Why not just donate the boat to a charity, then you can take a great tax write-off.
> 
> Gary


Good idea, but you can only write off what the charity sells it for. New rule.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

travlineasy said:


> Why not just donate the boat to a charity, then you can take a great tax write-off.
> 
> Gary


From what I've been hearing the charities are not accepting 'just anything'.. they won't want to be stuck with the bill of disposing of something unsellable either.

I'd try the 'take it off my hands' on Craigslist first, I think...


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

Lead prices are better now than a year ago but still not astronomical. Might get as high as 35 to 45 cents a pound which would be more than enough to pay for your dumpster. Part the rest out and you might end up with something, but it will be a lot of work and hassle any way you slice it.
Mobnets


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Mobnets said:


> Lead prices are better now than a year ago but still not astronomical. Might get as high as 35 to 45 cents a pound which would be more than enough to pay for your dumpster. Part the rest out and you might end up with something, but it will be a lot of work and hassle *any way you slice it.*
> Mobnets


... pun intended??


----------



## benajah (Mar 28, 2011)

I've found the cheapest way really is to abandon it. The CG or Sherriff will eventually send you a bill and, at least last time I did this frequently in north Carolina, it was a lot cheaper than the work and money to haul to a landfill or something. I used to buy junk boats for nothing about sell everything worth anything and junk the rest.
It might be thought that it's even cheaper to never change over the title but that is really screwing some other guy.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Mars Keels here is paying $.68 per lb. for clean lead. The local scrap yard is paying $.48 per lb.
It's worth more than you think it is.


----------



## abode (Nov 28, 2009)

Lots of good stuff screwed to the deck, if someone doesn't want her remove the hardware anyway thats easiest and give her to the fishermen. I am hunting used portlights hint hint


----------



## dub420sailor (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm looking for a free boat! Too bad I'm not in Minnesota, but I'm sure someone is that wants a free boat... Put it on Craigslist and someone will take it. Paying to haul it out and paying for a dumpster you probably would be better off giving it to someone for free, plus maybe you will be lucky enough to see your boat restored.


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

dub420sailor:

Read the first post in the thread, not the first post on page 2!

The boat being discussed is in Stuart, Florida - not Minnesota! 

Might be within striking distance for you if it's what you're looking for.

Mobnets


----------



## Mirari (Sep 13, 2006)

benajah said:


> I've found the cheapest way really is to abandon it. The CG or Sherriff will eventually send you a bill and, at least last time I did this frequently in north Carolina, it was a lot cheaper than the work and money to haul to a landfill or something. I used to buy junk boats for nothing about sell everything worth anything and junk the rest.
> It might be thought that it's even cheaper to never change over the title but that is really screwing some other guy.


It sounds like you are a real piece of work. Basically you are sticking the rest of us (taxpayers) with the clean-up bill and at the same time creating an eyesore for everyone to enjoy until it gets cleaned up. Really big of you not to screw the previous owner. Hard to stay what is more disgusting, you or the trash you leave behind.


----------



## lordpoltimore (Aug 9, 2009)

when i posted this idea that i might cut up my boat it was a remark by boss that lead was $2 lbs and the same day i had a person come over to give me a price on new toe rail on both sides and then i thought mybe i would look into it ...but lead is nowere near $2 its some were down by 60 cents as far as i can see.... the boat is in need of alot of work but one thing i would never do is sink or abandon this boat to do something like that is a crime .. i have spent alot of money doing the hull and all new sea cocks ..in the end i will carry on repairing this sail boat .it was just an idea to scrap the boat and sell the lead and buy a boat which needed no work ... i am hoping another $10,000 spent on her will get her sailing were aleast i would have some fun but would need more to make here nice in side due to termites which have destroyed the inside ....so thank you all for your replies


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Lord, sounds like quite a project.. good luck with it.

Last thing anyone needs is yet more 'abandoned' blights on the landscape (or beaches, or boatyards)


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

lordpoltimore said:


> and buy a boat which needed no work


Is there such a boat? Resales all need work, new ones need fitting out, boats are 90% work & 10% pleasure - but what pleasure they are. Oh, which way to go



lordpoltimore said:


> but one thing i would never do is sink or abandon this boat to do something like that is a crime


 



lordpoltimore said:


> due to termites which have destroyed the inside


 You definitely have a problem. If your neighbors find out about the infestation you might be the only boat left in the marina, or even banished


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

I've heard alot of the lead sold here goes to Canada...it's worth more up there for some reason...I was quoting what someone sold a large quantity of boat ballast lead for in NC a year ago roughly...19 cents and in the post mentioned it was to be taken to Canada from the scrapyard by other agents..

....BTW...fuey on Benajah...! Dude..the likes of you give the rest of us a bad rep so shape up or ship out!


----------



## lordpoltimore (Aug 9, 2009)

my boat is in my slip at my house ,,, the termite problem is the result from 10 years ago and i stripped the inside out and bagged the wood and had it taken to a dumster at work my neighbor is aware of that my boat had termites but his boat is all fiberglass open sports fishing boat when i said no work i meant a boat that was not a major project .. i know all boats need work to keep them in working order and nice ,


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

termites in a boat?? wonder what they would eat? I would think teak is not on the menu. Any chance you have a photo essay of the Boat?


----------



## lordpoltimore (Aug 9, 2009)

i found them in what seemed to be teak and cheap ply wood .cupbord walls they even eat though the plastic cushion.


----------



## drobarge (Mar 3, 2009)

benajah said:


> I've found the cheapest way really is to abandon it. The CG or Sherriff will eventually send you a bill and, at least last time I did this frequently in north Carolina, it was a lot cheaper than the work and money to haul to a landfill or something. I used to buy junk boats for nothing about sell everything worth anything and junk the rest.
> It might be thought that it's even cheaper to never change over the title but that is really screwing some other guy.


You sir, are part of the problem.
Good Day


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Redoing the interior is a time consuming task. 

Termites need damp wood to live. So you really need to seal the wood completely at everypoint during the install. Good luck, I would try a little more to sell in one piece. There has to be someone somewhere that wants a boat, and has more time than money.


----------



## sailpower (Jun 28, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Good idea, but you can only write off what the charity sells it for. New rule.


Used to be that if the charity kept the boat for 2/3 years then the original valuation stood. That is why companies like AMI lease purchase the boats that they "sell" instead of selling them outright.

Has that changed?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

lordpoltimore said:


> when i posted this idea that i might cut up my boat it was a remark by boss that lead was $2 lbs and the same day i had a person come over to give me a price on new toe rail on both sides and then i thought mybe i would look into it ...but lead is nowere near $2 its some were down by 60 cents as far as i can see.... the boat is in need of alot of work but one thing i would never do is sink or abandon this boat to do something like that is a crime .. i have spent alot of money doing the hull and all new sea cocks ..in the end i will carry on repairing this sail boat .it was just an idea to scrap the boat and sell the lead and buy a boat which needed no work ... i am hoping another $10,000 spent on her will get her sailing were aleast i would have some fun but would need more to make here nice in side due to termites which have destroyed the inside ....so thank you all for your replies


If you went to a foundry to have a lead keel cast I think that $2 figure might suddenly pop up again. 

As to sinking a boat - as long as you clean up the toxic stuff beforehand and do it in deep water, I don't see the problem with that option. It is being done almost commonly with big ships to create artificial reefs. Rather than polluting or creating some other undesirable outcome, they actually provide a base for a very vibrant aquatic society to form around.

Locally they have sunk ships and even a 737 to create artificial reefs and the abundance of aquatic life that gathers around them is really quite remarkable.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

deniseO30 said:


> termites in a boat?? wonder what they would eat? I would think teak is not on the menu. Any chance you have a photo essay of the Boat?


FYI - You do get termites in boats here in CA. Well, you get them everywhere around here! Last year I saw a larger stinkpot "tented" - same procedure as for houses. The entire house (or in this case boat) is covered by a thick impermeable canvas sheet - looks like an old circus tent - and toxic gas is pumped in. Clearly people, fish, plants etc all taken out of the house first! 2-3 days later the canvas cover is removed. Critters should be dead.

Anyhow, I had never seen a tented boat before - it was certainly was a fun sight to see. Sorry, no photo


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

benajah said:


> I've found the cheapest way really is to abandon it. The CG or Sherriff will eventually send you a bill and, at least last time I did this frequently in north Carolina, it was a lot cheaper than the work and money to haul to a landfill or something. I used to buy junk boats for nothing about sell everything worth anything and junk the rest.
> It might be thought that it's even cheaper to never change over the title but that is really screwing some other guy.


See attached;


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

lordpoltimore said:


> i found them in what seemed to be teak and cheap ply wood .cupbord walls they even eat though the plastic cushion.


About 30+ years ago, I had a 1936 42' Wheeler Playmate that had Carpenter Ants! Little buggers. The thing that finally got rid of them was when the boat oops..sank. I had the boat up and running in a couple of days....the ants were gone, wood prone to dry rot was thoroughly soaked with salt water, and I got to replace a whole lot of stuff.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Nicely said Mirari ..... we once had a neighbour akin to Benajah, buying and stripping old cars then leaving them dumped in the street until the local council took them away at the ratepayers expense. Nasty piece of work.


----------



## lordpoltimore (Aug 9, 2009)

just so every one knows yes my boat has dock insurance incase it breaks loose or burns my dock down and my neighbours boat as well


----------



## benajah (Mar 28, 2011)

Mirari said:


> It sounds like you are a real piece of work. Basically you are sticking the rest of us (taxpayers) with the clean-up bill and at the same time creating an eyesore for everyone to enjoy until it gets cleaned up. Really big of you not to screw the previous owner. Hard to stay what is more disgusting, you or the trash you leave behind.


Oh yes I admit it really is trashy, but I was a teenager back then and really didn't know any better. Was from a trashy place and everyone did stuff like that. 
But to reply to your insulting statement, i spent six years in the army, with four of those in Iraq or Afghanistan, and one year in the hospital after getting my leg blown off. 
Regardless of the stuff I've done as a kid, I have paid my dues back to society many times over. This is twenty years later and I'm a respectable adult who has since learned how ******* some behaviors are.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

smurphny said:


> Why not just take her out past territorial waters in 1000+ ft of water and pull the plug? Must be someone who could give you a lift back in. If you cut her up, the lead (if you can get it to a recycler) is worth a few bucks but probably not enough to pay for a large dumpster.


Or perhaps he could just haul it to your front yard and dump it there.


----------



## RonRelyea (Nov 18, 2009)

I've got a friend that has a ferrocement hull buried in his yard ..... but then, he has a big yard


----------



## Arjen (Jan 18, 2012)

he should turn it into a swimming pool


----------



## lordpoltimore (Aug 9, 2009)

i rang the scrap yard and told what i had they offerd 26 cents the pound


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

lordpoltimore , Did you ever get to sail the boat? So sorry if you didn't


----------



## lordpoltimore (Aug 9, 2009)

no not under sail we used the engine the 10 miles home when i bought her 3 years ago and to and from the repair yard which was roughly 10 miles thats all and that was at a slow pace


----------



## Arjen (Jan 18, 2012)

i have never tried selling scrap lead, but i do know that scrap copper pays not so much below the market copper price. Wouldn't know why it should be different for lead. Lead does 90cents a pound now, certainly in these quantities, i would think it should pay you well over 50 cents. I'd call some more to get more reasonable offers.


----------



## lordpoltimore (Aug 9, 2009)

i think i could sell this boat for $6000...i am no going to scrap her its just not worth it ..if you see what i mean ...


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> ...i am no going to scrap her its just not worth it ..if you see what i mean ...


Gee, just the conversation on this thread alone is worth the price of lead...


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

lordpoltimore said:


> i think i could sell this boat for $6000...i am no going to scrap her its just not worth it ..if you see what i mean ...


I think many of us would like to see her! Sorry you never got to realize the dream.


----------



## lordpoltimore (Aug 9, 2009)

I started this thread on 4/12 about scrapping my sail boat so today I thought it would be niceto tell you the end ...as I write this my sale boat being towed away to be scrapped for the lead and what ever else can be sold from her... the man who bought her buys old boats for the lead and fittings ..this yeat he has broke up 10 boats at his company which produces fishing weights and so on... the price I got was $4000 ....I know the boat will be broken up and disposed of in a correct way ..sad end to my boat and my dream to sail her... my mistake was I should have got some one who knows about boatand how much time and money it needed to be put right....if I had spent $600 on advise I would have saved $12000


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

expensive lesson learned. It happens even more with people that fall in love with wooden boats. Sadly NONE of us will ever know about your boat because you never shared photos of her. MY GUESS is she was worth the effort to save. I've a friend that just bought one down from NY I38 center cockpit. 

RIP Irwin 38 
:worthless:


----------



## waaarghh (Jul 9, 2011)

Lead is $0.55/lb @ Capital Scrap Metal in Pompano. That's over $3500. Dumpster bag holds 3300 lbs and costs $30.


----------



## lordpoltimore (Aug 9, 2009)

True but I would have to pay to lift the boat out the water at a yard strip the boat hire a fork lift for the lead and mast cut the boat up pay for the removel of the fiber glass time off work and sweat and tears and rent from the yard and store the parts and try and sell it sounds simple but alot of work in summer.....I had an offer I thought about it long and hard...


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

The best decision is the one that works for you!!!!


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Denise030 said "RIP Irwin 38 "

I think that means "Rest in Pieces Irwin 38"


----------



## saillife (Jun 25, 2006)

I've been watching a Cal that's being broken up for parts. Don't cry too much over this one, no updates in twenty plus years and she has sunk in her slip at least a half dozen times. 

One note on the price of lead, there is a difference between clean and not clean (i.e. painted, covered in fiberglass). One of the issues the owners are having is how to safely strip the paint off.


----------

